# CSS: Font size does not change



## NJC

Hoping a CSS guru/pundit/expert/tech-head can help on this.

weblog url: http://www.musomablog.com

I am using a vicksburg style as per under:



> /* Created using the Movable Type Style Generator <http://styles.movalog.com/generator/> */
> /* $Id: base-weblog.css 14515 2005-07-12 00:01:26Z mpaschal $ */


I find the font size to be a bit to big. I would like to reduce to something equivalent to 8pt or 10pt.

I tried changing the font size under the 'body' section:



> body
> {
> margin: 0;
> /* setting border: 0 hoses ie5 win window inner well border */
> padding: 0;
> font-family: verdana, 'trebuchet ms', sans-serif;
> font-size: 10px;
> }


Then ran through the:
|save & rebuild|
|rebuild site| (for added measure!)
|clear browser cache|
then reload the page.

Nada, nyet, non, no, zilch, ahn-ahn, No-go

The font size does not change. 

Why not?
Is there something I need to check, which may be stopping this?

Hoping someone can help.

~RJ


----------



## gamerman0203

try replacing '10 px' with these to see if you get the desired size:

xx-small
x-small
small
medium
large
x-large
xx-large


----------



## NJC

gamerman0203 said:


> try replacing '10 px' with these to see if you get the desired size:
> 
> xx-small
> x-small
> small
> medium
> large
> x-large
> xx-large




Hi gamerman,

Thanks. 

:sayno: 

But no go again. I tried each of the sizes. Just doesn't work. In my newbie opinion, something in the theme css seems to stop the change from implementing.

Any other ideas.

Just a thought, would quoting the whole css page for this theme in this thread help??


----------



## gamerman0203

NJC

If it's not a problem, post the whole page. thanks


----------



## NJC

Gamerman,

here's the full css. hope you can help.

thanks for all your help.





> /* Created using the Movable Type Style Generator <http://styles.movalog.com/generator/> */
> /* $Id: base-weblog.css 14515 2005-07-12 00:01:26Z mpaschal $ */
> 
> /* basic elements */
> 
> html
> {
> margin: 0;
> /* setting border: 0 hoses ie6 win window inner well border */
> padding: 0;
> }
> 
> 
> body
> {
> margin: 0;
> /* setting border: 0 hoses ie5 win window inner well border */
> padding: 0;
> font-family: verdana, 'trebuchet ms', sans-serif;
> font-size: 10px;
> }
> 
> 
> form { margin: 0; padding: 0; }
> a { text-decoration: underline; }
> a img { border: 0; }
> 
> h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6 { font-weight: normal; }
> h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6, p, ol, ul, pre, blockquote
> {
> margin-top: 10px;
> margin-bottom: 10px;
> }
> 
> 
> /* standard helper classes */
> 
> .clr
> {
> clear: both;
> overflow: hidden;
> width: 1px;
> height: 1px;
> margin: 0 -1px -1px 0;
> border: 0;
> padding: 0;
> font-size: 0;
> line-height: 0;
> }
> 
> /* .pkg class wraps enclosing block element around inner floated elements */
> .pkg:after
> {
> content: " ";
> display: block;
> visibility: hidden;
> clear: both;
> height: 0.1px;
> font-size: 0.1em;
> line-height: 0;
> }
> * html .pkg { display: inline-block; }
> /* no ie mac \*/
> * html .pkg { height: 1%; }
> .pkg { display: block; }
> /* */
> 
> 
> /* page layout */
> 
> body { text-align: center; } /* center on ie */
> 
> #container
> {
> position: relative;
> margin: 0 auto; /* center on everything else */
> width: 720px;
> text-align: left;
> }
> #container-inner { position: static; width: auto; }
> 
> #banner { position: relative; }
> #banner-inner { position: static; }
> 
> #pagebody { position: relative; width: 100%; }
> #pagebody-inner { position: static; width: 100%; }
> 
> #alpha, #beta, #gamma, #delta
> {
> display: inline; /* ie win bugfix */
> position: relative;
> float: left;
> min-height: 1px;
> }
> 
> #delta { float: right; }
> 
> #alpha-inner, #beta-inner, #gamma-inner, #delta-inner
> {
> position: static;
> }
> 
> 
> /* banner user/photo */
> 
> .banner-user
> {
> float: left;
> overflow: hidden;
> width: 64px;
> margin: 0 15px 0 0;
> border: 0;
> padding: 0;
> text-align: center;
> }
> 
> .banner-user-photo
> {
> display: block;
> margin: 0 0 2px 0;
> border: 0;
> padding: 0;
> background-position: center center;
> background-repeat: no-repeat;
> text-decoration: none !important;
> }
> 
> .banner-user-photo img
> {
> width: 64px;
> height: auto;
> margin: 0;
> border: 0;
> padding: 0;
> }
> 
> 
> /* content */
> 
> .content-nav
> {
> margin: 10px;
> text-align: center;
> }
> 
> .date-header,
> .entry-content
> {
> position: static;
> clear: both;
> }
> 
> .entry,
> .trackbacks,
> .comments,
> .archive
> {
> position: static;
> overflow: hidden;
> clear: both;
> width: 100%;
> margin-bottom: 20px;
> }
> 
> .entry-content,
> .trackbacks-info,
> .trackback-content,
> .comment-content,
> .comments-open-content,
> .comments-closed
> {
> clear: both;
> margin: 5px 10px;
> }
> 
> .entry-excerpt,
> .entry-body,
> .entry-more-link,
> .entry-more
> {
> clear: both;
> }
> 
> .entry-footer,
> .trackback-footer,
> .comment-footer,
> .comments-open-footer,
> .archive-content
> {
> clear: both;
> margin: 5px 10px 20px 10px;
> }
> 
> .comments-open label { display: block; }
> 
> #comment-author, #comment-email, #comment-url, #comment-text
> {
> width: 240px;
> }
> 
> #comment-bake-cookie
> {
> margin-left: 0;
> vertical-align: middle;
> }
> 
> #comment-post
> {
> font-weight: bold;
> }
> 
> img.image-full { width: 100%; }
> 
> .image-thumbnail
> {
> float: left;
> width: 115px;
> margin: 0 10px 10px 0;
> }
> 
> .image-thumbnail img
> {
> width: 115px;
> height: 115px;
> margin: 0 0 2px 0;
> }
> 
> 
> /* modules */
> 
> .module
> {
> position: relative;
> overflow: hidden;
> width: 100%;
> }
> 
> .module-content
> {
> position: relative;
> margin: 5px 10px 20px 10px;
> }
> 
> .module-list,
> .archive-list
> {
> margin: 0;
> padding: 0;
> list-style: none;
> }
> 
> .module-list-item
> {
> margin-top: 5px;
> margin-bottom: 5px;
> }
> 
> .module-presence img { vertical-align: middle; }
> .module-powered .module-content { margin-bottom: 10px; }
> .module-photo .module-content { text-align: center; }
> .module-wishlist .module-content { text-align: center; }
> 
> .module-calendar .module-content table
> {
> border-collapse: collapse;
> }
> 
> .module-calendar .module-content th,
> .module-calendar .module-content td
> {
> width: 14%;
> text-align: center;
> }
> 
> .typelist-thumbnailed { margin: 0 0 20px 0; }
> 
> .typelist-thumbnailed .module-list-item
> {
> display: block;
> clear: both;
> margin: 0;
> }
> 
> /* positioniseverything.net/easyclearing.html */
> .typelist-thumbnailed .module-list-item:after
> {
> content: " ";
> display: block;
> visibility: hidden;
> clear: both;
> height: 0.1px;
> font-size: 0.1em;
> line-height: 0;
> }
> * html .typelist-thumbnailed .module-list-item { display: inline-block; }
> /* no ie mac \*/
> * html .typelist-thumbnailed .module-list-item { height: 1%; }
> .typelist-thumbnailed .module-list-item { display: block; }
> /* */
> 
> .typelist-thumbnail
> {
> float: left;
> min-width: 60px;
> width: 60px;
> /* no ie mac \*/width: auto;/* */
> margin: 0 5px 0 0;
> text-align: center;
> vertical-align: middle;
> }
> 
> .typelist-thumbnail img { margin: 5px; }
> 
> .module-galleries .typelist-thumbnail img { width: 50px; }
> 
> .typelist-description
> {
> margin: 0;
> padding: 5px;
> }
> 
> .module-featured-photo .module-content,
> .module-photo .module-content
> {
> margin: 0;
> }
> 
> .module-featured-photo img { width: 100%; }
> 
> .module-recent-photos { margin: 0 0 15px 0; }
> .module-recent-photos .module-content { margin: 0; }
> .module-recent-photos .module-list
> {
> display: block;
> height: 1%;
> margin: 0;
> border: 0;
> padding: 0;
> list-style: none;
> }
> 
> /* positioniseverything.net/easyclearing.html */
> .module-recent-photos .module-list:after
> {
> content: " ";
> display: block;
> visibility: hidden;
> clear: both;
> height: 0.1px;
> font-size: 0.1em;
> line-height: 0;
> }
> * html .module-recent-photos .module-list { display: inline-block; }
> /* no ie mac \*/
> * html .module-recent-photos .module-list { height: 1%; }
> .module-recent-photos .module-list { display: block; }
> /* */
> 
> .module-recent-photos .module-list-item
> {
> display: block;
> float: left;
> /* ie win fix \*/ height: 1%; /**/
> margin: 0;
> border: 0;
> padding: 0;
> }
> 
> .module-recent-photos .module-list-item a
> {
> display: block;
> margin: 0;
> border: 0;
> padding: 0;
> }
> 
> .module-recent-photos .module-list-item img
> {
> width: 60px;
> height: 60px;
> margin: 0;
> padding: 0;
> }
> 
> 
> /* mmt calendar */
> 
> .module-mmt-calendar { margin-bottom: 15px; }
> .module-mmt-calendar .module-content { margin: 0; }
> .module-mmt-calendar .module-header { margin: 0; }
> .module-mmt-calendar .module-header a { text-decoration: none; }
> .module-mmt-calendar table { width: 100%; }
> 
> .module-mmt-calendar th { text-align: left; }
> 
> .module-mmt-calendar td
> {
> width: 14%;
> height: 75px;
> text-align: left;
> vertical-align: top;
> }
> 
> .day-photo
> {
> width: 54px;
> height: 54px;
> }
> 
> .day-photo a
> {
> display: block;
> }
> 
> .day-photo a img
> {
> width: 50px;
> height: 50px;
> }
> 
> /* * theme * */
> 
> /* basic page elements */
> 
> body
> {
> font-family: 'trebuchet ms', verdana, helvetica, arial, sans-serif;
> font-size: 8px;
> }
> 
> a { color: #36414d; text-decoration: underline; }
> a:hover { color: #a3b8cc; }
> 
> #banner a { color: #FFFFFF; text-decoration: none; }
> #banner a:hover { color: #FFFFFF; }
> 
> h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6
> {
> font-family: 'trebuchet ms', verdana, helvetica, arial, sans-serif;
> }
> 
> .module-header,
> .trackbacks-header,
> .comments-header,
> .comments-open-header,
> .archive-header
> {
> /* ie win (5, 5.5, 6) bugfix */
> p\osition: relative;
> width: 100%;
> w\idth: auto;
> 
> margin: 0;
> border-left: 5px solid #36414d;
> padding: 5px;
> color: #FFFFFF;
> background: #a3b8cc;
> font-size: x-small;
> font-weight:bold; line-height: 1;
> 
> }
> 
> .module-header a,
> .module-header a:hover,
> .trackbacks-header a,
> .trackbacks-header a:hover,
> .comments-header a,
> .comments-header a:hover,
> .comments-open-header a,
> .comments-open-header a:hover
> .archive-header a,
> .archive-header a:hover
> {
> color: #FFFFFF;
> }
> 
> .entry-more-link,
> .entry-footer,
> .comment-footer,
> .trackback-footer,
> .typelist-thumbnailed
> {
> font-size: 8px;
> }
> 
> 
> /* page layout */
> 
> body
> {
> min-width: 720px;
> color: #333;
> background: #36414d;
> background-image: url("http://");	background-repeat: repeat;
> }
> 
> #container
> {
> width: 720px;	margin-bottom: 20px;
> background: #FFFFFF;
> 
> }
> 
> #container-inner
> {
> border-right: 5px solid #292E33;
> border-bottom: 5px solid #292E33;
> border-left: 5px solid #292E33;
> }
> 
> #banner
> {
> width: 100%;
> background-color: #a3b8cc;
> background-image: url("http://");	background-repeat: repeat;
> height: 80px;
> }
> 
> #banner-inner
> {
> padding: 15px 13px;
> border-top: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-right: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-left: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> 
> }
> 
> #banner-header
> {
> margin: 0;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> color: #FFFFFF;
> font-size: x-large;
> text-align: left;
> font-weight:bold;	line-height: 1;
> }
> 
> #banner-description
> {
> margin-top: 5px;
> margin-bottom: 0;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> color: #FFFFFF;
> font-size: small;
> text-align: left;
> font-weight:bold;	background: none;
> line-height: 1.125;
> }
> 
> #alpha { float:left; margin: 15px 15px 0 15px; width: 480px; background: #FFFFFF; }
> #beta { float:right; width: 200px; background: #e6ecf2; }
> #gamma, #delta { float:right; width: 180px; background: #e6ecf2; }
> 
> #beta-inner,
> #gamma-inner,
> #delta-inner
> {
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> border-width: 2px 2px 2px 0;
> border-style: solid;
> border-color: #fff;
> }
> 
> 
> #alpha-inner {
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> border-top: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-right: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-bottom: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> 
> }
> 
> #beta-inner {
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> border-top: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-right: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-bottom: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> 
> }
> 
> 
> #gamma-inner {
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> border-top: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-right: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-bottom: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> 
> }
> 
> .date-header
> {
> margin-top: 0;
> background: #FFFFFF;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> text-align:left;
> color: #333333;
> font-size: x-small;
> font-weight:bold;text-transform:uppercase;
> }
> 
> .entry-header
> {
> margin-top: 0;
> background: #FFFFFF;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> text-align:left;
> color: #666666;
> font-size: small;
> font-weight:bold;	padding: 5px;
> border-left: 5px solid #dae0e6;
> 
> }
> 
> .entry-content,
> .comment-content,
> .trackback-content
> {
> background: ;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> text-align:left;
> color: ;
> font-size: small;
> 
> margin: 0;
> line-height: 1.5;
> }
> 
> .entry-footer,
> .comment-footer,
> .trackback-footer
> {
> background: #FFFFFF;
> margin: 0 0 20px 0;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> text-align:right;
> color: #666666;
> font-size: x-small;
> border-top: 1px solid #dae0e6;
> 
> }
> 
> .comment-content,
> .trackback-content,
> .comment-footer,
> .trackback-footer
> {
> margin-left: 10px;
> }
> 
> .content-nav { margin-top: 0; }
> 
> #trackbacks-info
> {
> margin: 10px 0;
> border: 1px dashed #a3b8cc;
> padding: 0 10px;
> color: #292e33;
> font-size: 11px;
> background: #e6ecf2;
> }
> 
> .comments-open-footer
> {
> margin: 10px 0;
> }
> 
> 
> /* modules */
> 
> .module
> {
> margin: 0 0 10px 0;
> 
> }
> 
> .module-content
> {
> margin: 0 0 10px 0;
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> line-height: 1.2;
> background: #dae0e6;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> text-align:left;
> color: #333333;
> font-size: x-small;
> border-top: 1px solid #cfd4d9;
> 
> }
> 
> .module-calendar .module-content { margin: 5px 0 15px 0; }
> 
> .module-mmt-calendar .module-content table,
> .module-calendar .module-content table
> {
> font-size: 10px;
> }
> 
> .module-powered { border-width: 0; }
> .module-powered .module-content
> {
> margin-bottom: 0;
> padding-bottom: 10px;
> background: #FFFFFF;
> font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;
> text-align:left;
> color: #292e33;
> font-size: x-small;
> border-top: 1px solid #a3b8cc;
> border-right: 1px solid #a3b8cc;
> border-bottom: 1px solid #a3b8cc;
> border-left: 1px solid #a3b8cc;
> 
> }
> 
> .module-photo { background: none; }
> .module-photo img { border: solid 1px #fff; }
> 
> .module-list
> {
> margin: 0 15px 10px 15px;
> list-style: disc;
> }
> 
> .module-list .module-list
> {
> margin: 5px 0 0 0;
> padding-left: 15px;
> list-style: circle;
> }
> 
> .module-list-item
> {
> margin-top: 0;
> color: #666;
> line-height: 1.2;
> }
> 
> .module-search input { font-size: 10px; }
> .module-search #search { width: 100px; }
> 
> .module-photo img { border: 3px solid #fff; }
> 
> 
> /* comments */
> 
> textarea[id="comment-text"] { width: 80%; }
> 
> .commenter-profile img
> {
> vertical-align: middle;
> border-width: 0;
> }
> 
> 
> /* one-column tweaks */
> 
> .layout-one-column body { min-width: 520px; }
> .layout-one-column #container { width: 520px; }
> .layout-one-column #banner { width: 100%; } /* necessary for ie win */
> 
> 
> /* two-column-left tweaks */
> 
> .layout-two-column-left #alpha
> {
> margin: 0;
> width: 200px; background: #e6ecf2;
> float:left;
> }
> 
> .layout-two-column-left #alpha-inner
> {
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> border-top: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-right: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-bottom: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> }
> 
> .layout-two-column-left #beta
> {
> float:right;
> margin: 15px 15px 0 15px;
> width: 480px; background: #FFFFFF;
> }
> 
> .layout-two-column-left #beta-inner
> {
> padding: 0;
> border-width: 0;
> }
> 
> 
> /* three-column tweaks */
> 
> .layout-three-column #alpha
> {
> margin: 0;
> width: 180px; background: #e6ecf2;
> float:left;
> }
> 
> .layout-three-column #alpha-inner
> {
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> border-top: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-right: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-bottom: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> }
> 
> .layout-three-column #beta
> {
> float:left;
> margin: 15px 15px 0 15px;
> width: 320px; background: #FFFFFF;
> }
> 
> .layout-three-column #beta-inner
> {
> padding: 0;
> border-width: 0;
> }
> 
> .layout-three-column #gamma
> {
> margin: 0;
> width: 180px; background: #e6ecf2;
> float:right;
> }
> 
> .layout-three-column #gamma-inner
> {
> padding: 10px 10px 0 10px;
> border-top: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-right: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> border-bottom: 2px solid #FFFFFF;
> }


----------



## gamerman0203

NJC

There are two 'body' designations in there. One at the top and one about 75% of the way down:



> body
> {
> margin: 0;
> /* setting border: 0 hoses ie5 win window inner well border */
> padding: 0;
> font-family: verdana, 'trebuchet ms', sans-serif;
> font-size: 10px;
> }





> body
> {
> min-width: 720px;
> color: #333;
> background: #36414d;
> background-image: url("http://"); background-repeat: repeat;
> }


One might be over-riding the other. Comment one of them out by putting a /* infront of the first line and a */ behind the last line. Then try changing the font size and see what happens.

example:


> /* body
> {
> margin: 0;
> /* setting border: 0 hoses ie5 win window inner well border */
> padding: 0;
> font-family: verdana, 'trebuchet ms', sans-serif;
> font-size: 10px;
> } */


A locally set style will also over-ride an attached style sheet for any particular class/element/object. However I do not think this is the case.


----------



## NJC

:4-dontkno 



Still didnt work


----------



## DumberDrummer

lets see the html, or better yet, a link would be nice. I think maybe your text may be in a different div container or something, that is overiding the default body style.


----------



## NJC

DumberDrummer said:


> lets see the html, or better yet, a link would be nice. I think maybe your text may be in a different div container or something, that is overiding the default body style.




Html of my main index template??

Link to ?? (if its my blog's link - its at Musomablog

excuse the ignorant newbie questions!!:4-dontkno :4-dontkno 

I went in to Movalog.com's style generator and made up the current style. I've tinkered with the banner height and it implements into the blog page, but even with this new style, the fonts will not change!! aaarrghh!!!

Appreciate your help drummer.


----------



## DumberDrummer

that tells me what I need to know. 

Try finding this code 


Code:


.entry-excerpt,
.entry-body,
.entry-more-link,
.entry-more
{
clear: both;
}

and adding the font-size: declaration there. (I'm assuming you want the text of your posts to be smaller. Let me know if that's a bad assumption.


----------



## NJC

DumberDrummer said:


> that tells me what I need to know.
> 
> Try finding this code
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .entry-excerpt,
> .entry-body,
> .entry-more-link,
> .entry-more
> {
> clear: both;
> }
> 
> and adding the font-size: declaration there. (I'm assuming you want the text of your posts to be smaller. Let me know if that's a bad assumption.





ray: ray: ray: :sayyes: :sayyes: :grin: 
Worked like a charm. Badabing. Kerrr--ching, Jingle Bells. Woo hooo!!!
Thank you very very much, Drummer - san!

If possible, may I shoot off another question to you?
Which is:

i would like to change the font-style and font-size of the .entry header only. The font-style I would like to use is a handwriting script, like 'bradley hand' or 'architect'.

1. can i do it within the css stylesheet?
2. what would i need to change? (which particular code?)
3. where can i get the names of the fonts which css would recognise and implement?

Tell me to bugger off if these are too many questions and i need to start another thread.

ray:


----------



## gamerman0203

wow, DD. Good job. Don't think I would have ever caught that one!


----------



## NJC

NJC said:


> ray: ray: ray: :sayyes: :sayyes: :grin:
> Worked like a charm. Badabing. Kerrr--ching, Jingle Bells. Woo hooo!!!
> Thank you very very much, Drummer - san!
> Tell me to bugger off if these are too many questions and i need to start another thread.
> 
> ray:




:grin: I should consider myself told 'BUGGER OFF'!! 

@ Drummer: Thank you very much for all your help. 
@ Gamerman: Thank you for your help also.

Much appreciated guys.

:grin:


----------



## DumberDrummer

1. Yes. 

2. This:


Code:


.entry-header
{
margin-top: 0;
background: #FFFFFF;
[b]font-family: 'Trebuchet MS', Verdana, sans-serif;[/b]
text-align:left;
color: #666666;
font-size: small;
font-weight:bold; padding: 5px;
border-left: 5px solid #dae0e6;

}

3. Any font that is installed on the webserver will work, however I wouldn't go about downloading random fonts and using them, since not everyone will have it. Bradley hand is a default windows font, but I couldn't find architect. 

In anycase, if you do want to use a custom font, specify it, and then specify another font people are more likely to have. 

Like so:


Code:


font-family: "Architect", "Bradley Hand", Verdana, sans-serif;

That would mean architect is default, if that isn't found it goes to bradley and so on. 

We never tell anyone to bugger off, unless they are really really annoying. :grin:


----------



## NJC

Now, I dont feel like a lost lamb in the CSS jungle! I can see the light!!

The changes do work. For some reason Bradley Hand does not implement, but when I change it to 'Arial Narrow', it works. Will have to tinker about a bit.

Thank you again ray:


----------



## NJC

css editors. which is better?

nVu or Topstyle ??


----------



## DumberDrummer

notepad.exe

:laugh:

seriously though, for a WYSIWYG, NVU is awesome.


----------



## NJC

For folks like me - *css-challenged* - the instant gratification of actually being able to see what a change in the code actually looks like...NVU it is then!
Thanks DD.


----------



## DumberDrummer

not a problem, glad I could help.


----------

